# Trailer bunks sticking



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

So I have always had super slicked out bunks for my dry launching. Use the wax all the time. The past few times I’ve launched the boat the damn boat is sticking to the wax. Idk if it is cause of the colder weather or what. I reapplied heavily some more wax last time and it still sticks bad. To the point that I have to dunk the trailer and have someone push it off hard. 

My thought is get some silicone spray and soak the bunks and maybe scrape off some wax and then apply. 

Anyone had this issue? Pisses me off as my boat would normally fly off the trailer to now giving my fishing partner a hernia. And yes all the rollers spin freely.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

FSUDrew99 said:


> So I have always had super slicked out bunks for my dry launching. Use the wax all the time. The past few times I’ve launched the boat the damn boat is sticking to the wax. Idk if it is cause of the colder weather or what. I reapplied heavily some more wax last time and it still sticks bad. To the point that I have to dunk the trailer and have someone push it off hard.
> 
> My thought is get some silicone spray and soak the bunks and maybe scrape off some wax and then apply.
> 
> Anyone had this issue? Pisses me off as my boat would normally fly off the trailer to now giving my fishing partner a hernia. And yes all the rollers spin freely.


I got some skid plates (plastic I think - I might have gotten them at Bass). I have not had to spray them with anything. I would caution you to be very careful if you put them on your bunks as my skiff was more slippery than a banana peel and it would be easy to have the skiff unintentionally off load if you did not secure until in the water to launch...


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Would try scraping the old wax off, scrubbing clean and rewarding. 
As the poster above mentions, if you go to the plastic ones, they are slippery as all get out.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea I’ve seen the plastic. Probably not going that route, but I’m just going to scrape off the old and apply the silicone most likely. It should fall off then. I have a SS safety release clip that stays on after I take off my winch clip. It’s one of those snatch release sailing swivels and I have it attached to my safety chain so no more trying to unhook the winch as the boat wants to slide down the trailer while launching.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

What kinda wax did you use? Did you change it up? Surf wax will be sticky. Gulf wax is what I use with zero issues.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Only use Gulf Wax on my bunks. Launched the other day in chilly conditions and it slid right off. I wrap the dock line around the winch stand to keep in place until I'm aboard. 

I apply the wax after the trailer has sat in the lot while fishing. The sun warms the carpet and the wax really goes on easily and into the carpet fibers. Strange that yours is suddenly tacky/gummy.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

andrew you wax the whole bunk or just half?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Staple another layer of carpet on it and start fresh.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thought about new carpet and starting fresh too. I wax the whole bunk as well. Last time I waxed the hell out of it too. 

I’m gonna try cleaning it and dousing it with silicone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never sprayed or rubbed anything on my carpeted bunks and the hull slides on and off easily.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like you should hit it with a hair dryer and scrape the top layer off, then reapply if you want to keep using Gulf wax.
I use Liquid Rollers for my Vantage trailer. I have to hold onto the boat and get ready to jump on when I disconnect the idiot chain and winch strap. As soon as I let go, the boat slides quickly off. I like Zika's idea of using a dock line wrapped around the winch post and back to the bow cleat so I release the boat when I'm ready at the console.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Sounds like you should hit it with a hair dryer and scrape the top layer off, then reapply if you want to keep using Gulf wax.
> I use Liquid Rollers for my Vantage trailer. I have to hold onto the boat and get ready to jump on when I disconnect the idiot chain and winch strap. As soon as I let go, the boat slides quickly off. I like Zika's idea of using a dock line wrapped around the winch post and back to the bow cleat so I release the boat when I'm ready at the console.


If you saw my quick release swivel setup you’d jump on boat vs the rope and the bow cleat. Just let boat down with winch until short chain (safety chain) with snap swivel is tight, unhook winch strap and when you’re ready just pull chord on snap swivel and it releases the boat. 

I need to post a pick.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> If you saw my quick release swivel setup you’d jump on boat vs the rope and the bow cleat. Just let boat down with winch until short chain (safety chain) with snap swivel is tight, unhook winch strap and when you’re ready just pull chord on snap swivel and it releases the boat.
> 
> *I need to post a pic*k.


Yes please...


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’d be interested to see this as well


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yes please...



Here you go... just shorten your safety chain and attach one of these. You pull the pin out with the small rope I attached and it releases and slides down after the winch is removed. Just remember to remove the winch or you’ll be trying to stop that 100 mph handle.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Buy them like this on amazon. If you went to west marine they run almost $50 each! Honestly not surprising though being West Marine and their price gouging. 

Jaw Swivel Snap Tack Shackle for Sailboat - Stainless Steel (2-3/4") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KZC868K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7DmqEbQ7Q971P


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks FSUDrew! I actually have some snap shackles. Should work great.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Thanks FSUDrew! I actually have some snap shackles. Should work great.


They were a game changer for WHEN my bunks were slick! Hah


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Boy that’s a great idea, and thanks for the link.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Gulf Wax never worked on my bunks. They were always sticky when i was using the wax. Went back to the Liquid Rollers spray and have not had a problem since


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> They were a game changer for WHEN my bunks were slick! Hah


Save yourself some money and work, just go buy the spray can silicone tent water-proofer spray from walmart. It's slicker than greased owl shit, I sprayed my bunks (soaked them good) one time, with the angle of my bunks I just give it a nudge at the ramp and it's gone. DO NOT UNHOOK THE WINCH/SAFETY CHAIN BEFORE you are *backed down and ready*. Typically lasts like this for about a yr and a half for me.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Although it was hinted already, nobody has really talked about only "lubricating" a portion of the bunks. I've always used silicone spray, but I only do about half the bunks (the half closest to the water), so that a part of the "dry" bunks is under the hull. That way the boat will stay on the bunks until I get out, grab the dockline, disconnect the winch hook (slowly, just in case) and give it a small push - then it slides right off. When loading, you still have to keep the motor running enough to attach the winch strap. Not my idea, but it has worked great on my 14.5' Brunswick, my SM 1656, and now my Gheenoe Highsider.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Battfisher said:


> Although it was hinted already, nobody has really talked about only "lubricating" a portion of the bunks. I've always used silicone spray, but I only do about half the bunks (the half closest to the water), so that a part of the "dry" bunks is under the hull. That way the boat will stay on the bunks until I get out, grab the dockline, disconnect the winch hook (slowly, just in case) and give it a small push - then it slides right off. When loading, you still have to keep the motor running enough to attach the winch strap. Not my idea, but it has worked great on my 14.5' Brunswick, my SM 1656, and now my Gheenoe Highsider.


Yea i used to do half, but since I have the snap shackle as pictured above i coat the whole thing and let her rip.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

FSUDrew,
Did you apply wax right after you launched your boat or when you came back from fishing?
Wax or Silicone spray must be applied just before you put your boat back on the trailer to go home.
A buddy sprayed his right after launching and we would sweat like pigs trying to get his HPXT of the trailer the following trips. Switched to afternoon spray and she was flying off.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Here you go... just shorten your safety chain and attach one of these. You pull the pin out with the small rope I attached and it releases and slides down after the winch is removed. Just remember to remove the winch or you’ll be trying to stop that 100 mph handle.
> View attachment 116990


This kind of idea is why I love this forum.

I'll add a second nod for silicone on the last half or third of the bunks. I would rather have more grip than too little.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

tailchaser16 said:


> FSUDrew,
> Did you apply wax right after you launched your boat or when you came back from fishing?
> Wax or Silicone spray must be applied just before you put your boat back on the trailer to go home.
> A buddy sprayed his right after launching and we would sweat like pigs trying to get his HPXT of the trailer the following trips. Switched to afternoon spray and she was flying off.


Thats the thing normally I would apply my wax right after launching and let the sun heat it up while we were fishing. Never had a problem. I think the issue now is just the wax got too old/hard/dry whatever it is. I coated the entire bunks the time before last and went to dry launch it this weekend (since the last time I waxed the hell out of it) and it was stuck so bad felt like one of my damn boat buckles was on.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Be careful w that “slickem up sauce”. Years ago, dry launched bay boat on a small double pitch ramp at low tide. It’s hurtful to take a sawsall to your lower unit. Folded 2 outta 4 prop blades towards the bow. Don’t mind pushing so much anymore. A whole lot less expensive .


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

State fish rob said:


> Be careful w that “slickem up sauce”. Years ago, dry launched bay boat on a small double pitch ramp at low tide. It’s hurtful to take a sawsall to your lower unit. Folded 2 outta 4 prop blades towards the bow. Don’t mind pushing so much anymore. A whole lot less expensive .


When I dry launch the motor is always trimmed up so I don’t run into that same scenario.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’ve had some guides tell me Armorall works better than silicone, or liquid rollers.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I also use gulf wax and launched this past weekend at oak hill at 10 pm at night in 50 degree weather and it slid right off.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

"Cuban Launch"

the basics:

KISS method---
1.looped bow line 5-10 ft longer than the boat
2.back boat down to waters edge or farther
3. detach safety chain
4. drop loop of bow line over the winch so it will not pull off
5.back trailer up w/ a lil speed and hit the brakes when the boat has enough water
6 boat slides off and clears trailer and the line stops it
7.disengage the loop and walk out the dock etc....tie up

PS---it helps to have the dock side stern line strung out on the gunnel towards the bow so when you pull the boat in the stern line is available
AND it helps to have the wind blowing toward the dock

many variations work


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> "Cuban Launch"
> 
> the basics:
> 
> ...


My dad uses this method.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ended up buying some liquid roller again and sprayed the shit out of the bunks. Good as new. I don’t know why the gulf wax got so bad even after reapplying it.


----------



## Benjamin.King.3 (Apr 15, 2021)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Here you go... just shorten your safety chain and attach one of these. You pull the pin out with the small rope I attached and it releases and slides down after the winch is removed. Just remember to remove the winch or you’ll be trying to stop that 100 mph handle.
> View attachment 116990


This is badass, and I'm about to give this a go. Have you ever had any issues when you still have your safety chain on, and the wench is off, and you are backed down and the boat starts to run off? Would this put too much stress on that safety chain and either pop it off or pop the D ring loose? I guess your bunks would have to be real slippery for this which I will avoid but just wanted to know if this has ever happened before. Regardless, that was some great thinking and I appreciate the idea!!


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Here you go... just shorten your safety chain and attach one of these. You pull the pin out with the small rope I attached and it releases and slides down after the winch is removed. Just remember to remove the winch or you’ll be trying to stop that 100 mph handle.
> View attachment 116990


I have the same release setup and it works well on steep ramps.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

T Bone said:


> Gulf Wax never worked on my bunks. They were always sticky when i was using the wax. Went back to the Liquid Rollers spray and have not had a problem since


Exactly what I went back to as well!


----------

